# Commercial Whole Building Filter



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

So today I had one of my commercial customers ask if I could install a filter, much like a whole house filter, on the 4 inch water main in the building. They currently have water softeners, but are looking for some sort of sediment filter. I have never seen a commercial whole building filter, but I figured I'd ask if anyone here has seen something like this?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rotorooter1277 said:


> So today I had one of my commercial customers ask if I could install a filter, much like a whole house filter, on the 4 inch water main in the building. They currently have water softeners, but are looking for some sort of sediment filter. I have never seen a commercial whole building filter, but I figured I'd ask if anyone here has seen something like this? Thanks for any help!!


... You have to change a house filter every few months... 

That'd be a busy maintenance man, and a HUGE filter.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

the biggest I've seen is the 2" spin down sediment filter .


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Have a look at a brand called Amiad. they make a range steel bodied filters with various mesh sizes. I've used them before in High rise building as a pre filter. They come with many options. They were originally designed for the Irrigation market but have crossed into a lot of industrial applications. biggest manual one they do is 8" I think then the use a manifold set up for larger ones.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Ninja are you talking about a wye strainer? They have a stainless steel mesh screen inside to filter out bigger debris. Add a valve to the cover plate and most of the debris can be flushed out without having to remove the screen. It is a pre filter.
Okay I looked at the Amiad model that you mentioned, looks like an automatic cleaning version of the wye strainer. I need to reinvent products like that!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Tenant rep in one of my buildings was complaining of the taste of the water.... Got a SWAG price of $50K for an RO filter for the main, less piping, etc.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

thumper said:


> Ninja are you talking about a wye strainer? They have a stainless steel mesh screen inside to filter out bigger debris. Add a valve to the cover plate and most of the debris can be flushed out without having to remove the screen. It is a pre filter.
> Okay I looked at the Amiad model that you mentioned, looks like an automatic cleaning version of the wye strainer. I need to reinvent products like that!


A Wye strainer ( rock catcher) has a more coarse screen for catching debris and is inexpensive. This product you'd fit after a wye strainer. It has screen options from 3.0mm down to 80micron and you can get them with a disc element option for catching organic crap too.


----------

